# looking to switch to adult dog food



## Mr & Mrs Kirkley (Mar 9, 2012)

Right now, our puppies are eating IAMS Smart Puppy. Xena's breeder suggested that we switch her to adult dog food at 6 months. Does that prevent hip dysplasia? Our other puppy is a picky eater and we've had to mix in cuts and gravy canned food to get him to eat enough, so he would probably like Gravy Train. We would prefer to feed the same food to both puppies. I've heard Gravy Train is a bad food. Is there another type of food similar to Gravy Train that's better quality?


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

I wouldn't feed IAMS or gravy train. 

Gravy Train ingredients look terrifying!
*Corn, Soybean Meal, Meat & Bone Meal, Animal Fat (Preserved With BHA), Animal Digest, Wheat Flour*, Salt, Cellulose Gum, Caramel Color, Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin Supplement, Vitamin A Supplement, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin, Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement), Minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Manganous Oxide, Copper Sulfate, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite), Choline Chloride, Dried Beef Stock, Red 40, Yellow 5, Spray Dried Beef, Yellow 6, Blue 2, *BHA*.

What do you mean similar to Gravy Train? I wouldn't feed anything similar to this food


----------



## Mr & Mrs Kirkley (Mar 9, 2012)

I thought IAMS was good because I read on a longevity thread a GSD that was fed IAMS lived a long time. By similar to Gravy Train I mean something that makes gravy when water is added, not similar ingredients.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

There are dogs that have survived on all types of dog food, but I wouldn't necessarily use that as an indication that my dog will thrive on the same type of food. In general, don't feed food containing wheat/soy/corn. Minimize the amount of byproducts, preservatives and grains. Choose food that lists meat as the first few ingredients. 

Iams. Look at all that corn!
Chicken, Chicken By-Product Meal, *Corn Meal, Ground Whole Grain Sorghum, Corn Grits*, Brewers Rice, Chicken Flavor, Dried Beet Pulp, Fish Meal, Fish Oil (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Dried Egg Product, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E)Brewers Dried Yeast, Potassium Chloride, Salt, Caramel, Choline Chloride, Calcium Carbonate, Fructooligosaccharides, Minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Potassium Iodide, Cobalt Carbonate), Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin A Acetate, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Thiamine Mononitrate (source of vitamin B1), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Niacin, Riboflavin Supplement (source of vitamin B2), Inositol, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (source of vitamin B6), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid), DL-Methionine, L-Lysine Monohydrochloride, Rosemary Extract.


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

I second not feeding either Iams, Gravy Train or anything similar to that.

Why don't you check out Diamond Naturals, Victor or Kirkland Signature (if you have a Costco nearby). All are great bang for your buck foods.

I've been feeding Diamond Naturals but, am making the switch over to Victor. Victor has been recommended countless times on this forum. Another plus is I can get it for about $5 cheaper than Diamond Naturals. 

Here is their website: Victor Dog Food. If your location is correct (Emporia, KS) then It looks like there is a dealer in town.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

You can always buy canned food and use that as a base to make gravy. For example, for picky eaters, I like mixing a couple of tablespoons of the following canned food to make gravy. The dogs love it and lick the bowl clean. 

Canned food I like. I rotate between all the flavors. 
Wellness Dog Canned Recipes I really like the mixers and toppers
Merrick Pet Care, Inc. | Dog - Classic Recipes - Wet

Another option is to pressure cook chicken till the bone can be mashed with your fingers. Mash this up, use some liquid and you can create your own wet food.


----------



## Mr & Mrs Kirkley (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks, I appreciate the suggestions.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

I mix cheap canned food into my dogs food. :shrug: I feed mostly Alpo, Pedigree and Grreat Choice (Petsmart brand) since I only mix in a couple spoonfuls so it's not a large part of their diet anyways. But canned food is WAY more controlled than any dry food is because poor/elderly people actually eat that and canned cat food. :S (Though there is a video floating on one of the threads, of me eating a spoonful of Alpo and I admit, IT TASTE LIKE BEEF!! LOL!) So even though those brands of dry food suck, the canned foods have better grades of meat and things and the process of making them has much higher standards.

I personally don't have an issue with Iams. I say feed what your dog does well on and what you can afford/find! My breeder suggested Iams Large Breed Puppy. He feeds this to his dogs until they're a year old and then switches them to Diamond Naturals I believe. He's got some nice dogs and from what I've heard when talking to him, his little girl (Gretchens sister) is growing up well! I feed a large variety of foods, I switch brands/formulas with pretty much each new bag....So I'm useless when it comes to "one" food. I firmly believe in variety if your dog can handle change. I also firmly believe in supplementing with raw/natural foods which I also do.

Hip dysplasia on the other hand is a totally different story. It has very little to do with food (Pano is more food related) and more to do with genetics most of all but also certain things like exercise on hard surfaces, jumping on and off things, ect can contribute to it.


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

ChancetheGSD said:


> I mix cheap canned food into my dogs food. :shrug: I feed mostly Alpo, Pedigree and Grreat Choice (Petsmart brand) since I only mix in a couple spoonfuls so it's not a large part of their diet anyways. *But canned food is WAY more controlled than any dry food is because poor/elderly people actually eat that and canned cat food. :S* (Though there is a video floating on one of the threads, of me eating a spoonful of Alpo and I admit, IT TASTE LIKE BEEF!! LOL!) So even though those brands of dry food suck, the canned foods have better grades of meat and things and the process of making them has much higher standards.



I'm sorry, but _WHAT_?

I literally had to laugh out loud when I read that. Pretty sure NO canned dog food is intended for human consumption, _especially _not brands like Alpo and Pedigree...

lmao...


----------



## ElviraCross (Jun 29, 2012)

I suggest Royal Canin. They have breed specific food for German Shepherd puppies and adults. That's what we are feeding Mila. 

This is the info they provide about their food and large breed puppies:

Large breed puppies have more difficulty digesting their food than small breed dogs in part because of the proportionately shorter digestive tract. An exclusive combination of nutrients (such as highly digestible proteins and prebiotics) promote optimal digestion and contribute to a good stool quality.

The large breed puppy’s immune system needs added support during the first year of life, as it gradually loses the immunity transmitted by the mother’s milk. MAXI Puppy helps support the puppy’s natural defenses with a unique antioxidant complex,
including lutein, vitamins E & C and taurine.

German Shepherd Food | Royal Canin


----------



## ElviraCross (Jun 29, 2012)

We also considered getting Mila canned food but she is just happy when I add some hot water to the food to soften it and likes it just fine that way. It's a nice alternative for us because it's free and I don't have to worry about what's inside the canned food.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

ChancetheGSD said:


> I mix cheap canned food into my dogs food. :shrug: I feed mostly Alpo, Pedigree and Grreat Choice (Petsmart brand) since I only mix in a couple spoonfuls so it's not a large part of their diet anyways.


I did some comparison shopping, and the Diamond canned food and the Kirkland Costco canned food are actually cheaper than the Alpo and Pedigree at the grocery store.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

ElviraCross said:


> I suggest Royal Canin. They have breed specific food for German Shepherd puppies and adults. That's what we are feeding Mila. http://products.royalcanin.us/products/dog-food/german-shepherd-24.aspx


There are better foods than RC for comparable prices. Way too much grain listed as the first ingredients imo. Plus it contains wheat and soy. I have yet to be convinced about these breed specific formulas. I don't think there is any real advantage, and they simply adjust the ratios of the same ingredients for different breed formulas. 

RC Ingredients:
Chicken meal, brown rice, oatmeal, chicken fat, barley, rice, natural chicken flavor, pork meal, soy protein isolate, sodium silico aluminate, wheat gluten meal, dried beet pulp (sugar removed), powdered cellulose, anchovy oil (source of EPA/DHA), soya oil, potassium chloride, salt, calcium carbonate, dried egg product, sodium tripolyphosphate, DL-methionine, L-tyrosine, taurine, dried brewers yeast extract (source of mannan-oligosaccharides)


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I, personally, would switch foods. Do you have a particular budget in mind? IMO, there are many higher quality kibbles and canned food that you could choose that have better ingredients overall. Evangers and Diamond canned food is typically a whole .50 to$1.00 cheaper than junk foods like Alpo in my area. 

My dogs did well on Diamond foods until their recall scared me away (which was a personal choice). Diamond Naturals and Chicken Soup for the Dog Lovers Soul gave good results. They also do well on Fromm, and the Fromm Classics and Fromm Gold formulas are extremely reasonably priced here. Those foods typically cost the same amount, if not less than Iams.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

atravis said:


> I'm sorry, but _WHAT_?
> 
> I literally had to laugh out loud when I read that. Pretty sure NO canned dog food is intended for human consumption, _especially _not brands like Alpo and Pedigree...
> 
> lmao...


No, it's not made for human consumption but when they go so poor and the government won't give them enough help to survive they eat what they can and that tends to end up being dog and cat food because a "meal" can end up being less than 50 cents. You've obviously never been around poverty stricken elderly, in that case you've probably never been around ANY poverty. Nice to know you find people so hungry for food that they end up eating animal food, so funny. I bet you're one of those people who'd take a starving dog in off the streets and feed it the most expensive food you can find but wouldn't care to feed a hungry human being, even a child or the elderly. Just as backwards as our government! Give give give to those who can't stop reproducing but God forbid you help those who truly need it. $20 for food each month as a retired, widowed senior is pretty much a smack in the face when the people with 10 kids are living off welfare and getting hundreds. Don't get me started on how strongly I feel about random drug testing in order to get government help because I'd GLADLY pay extra tax dollars to support it if it meant refusing help to those who don't need it if they have the money to pay for drugs and alcohol. (Which I sadly know those kinds of people) Enjoy your fancy world where everyone holds out their pinky while they enjoy tea and crumpets while others in the world are so hungry they not only eat pet food, but dig through the garbage in hopes of a meal. :thumbup:


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

ChancetheGSD said:


> No, it's not made for human consumption but when they go so poor and the government won't give them enough help to survive they eat what they can and that tends to end up being dog and cat food because a "meal" can end up being less than 50 cents. You've obviously never been around poverty stricken elderly, in that case you've probably never been around ANY poverty. Nice to know you find people so hungry for food that they end up eating animal food, so funny. *I bet you're one of those people who'd take a starving dog in off the streets and feed it the most expensive food you can find but wouldn't care to feed a hungry human being, even a child or the elderly.* Just as backwards as our government! Give give give to those who can't stop reproducing but God forbid you help those who truly need it. $20 for food each month as a retired, widowed senior is pretty much a smack in the face when the people with 10 kids are living off welfare and getting hundreds. Don't get me started on how strongly I feel about random drug testing in order to get government help because I'd GLADLY pay extra tax dollars to support it if it meant refusing help to those who don't need it if they have the money to pay for drugs and alcohol. (Which I sadly know those kinds of people) Enjoy your fancy world where everyone holds out their pinky while they enjoy tea and crumpets while others in the world are so hungry they not only eat pet food, but dig through the garbage in hopes of a meal. :thumbup:


What a completely over the top and out of line reaction. Instead of helping to educate you immediately jump to nasty conclusions. Not a good way to gain support for anything that you feel strongly about..


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

atravis said:


> I'm sorry, but _WHAT_?
> 
> I literally had to laugh out loud when I read that. Pretty sure NO canned dog food is intended for human consumption, _especially _not brands like Alpo and Pedigree...
> 
> lmao...


No. Canned animal food is not meant for human consumption but it's not a LMAO matter. Elderly, poor, people do eat canned dog food for meat because it's cheaper. There are places that limit the number of cans you buy partly because of this. It's been going on for a very long time and isn't funny at all.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

ChancetheGSD said:


> I feed mostly Alpo, Pedigree and Grreat Choice (Petsmart brand)


do you know there is a recall on canned pedigree?


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

GatorDog said:


> What a completely over the top and out of line reaction. Instead of helping to educate you immediately jump to nasty conclusions. Not a good way to gain support for anything that you feel strongly about..


As sad as the starving people, there are also sadly people who WOULD feed a dog/animal over a human. People who think they are more important because "people can fend for themselves".....



Jax08 said:


> do you know there is a recall on canned pedigree?


I do indeed. Plastic pieces in I believe it is the "weight loss" formula. (Which I don't buy that formula anyways) I have a stock pile of canned food atm, so no worries about buying any anytime soon. xD I do buy other brands ftr, I have Authority and By Nature "95% meat" foods and a couple cans of another brand but I'd have to check to see what it is...Might be Merrick? If I get a good deal on some of the higher quality brands I'll buy them but I'd never pay $2-$4 for a single can of food. $1 is pretty much my limit though on canned food but because it's more for flavor than nutrition (Zoey gets like half a tablespoon and Gretchen gets about 2-3 spoonfuls. A 13oz can last me a good 3-4 days.), I tend to feed a lot of the cheaper stuff. I've been known to buy cat food brands as well and feed it to the dogs if I get a good enough deal on em. Lol!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Lets try to keep it civil. That is a tremendous leap to conclusions based on a simple comment...I realize the lmao postscript probably fueled it.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Mr & Mrs Kirkley said:


> Right now, our puppies are eating IAMS Smart Puppy. Xena's breeder suggested that we switch her to adult dog food at 6 months. Does that prevent hip dysplasia? Our other puppy is a picky eater and we've had to mix in cuts and gravy canned food to get him to eat enough, so he would probably like Gravy Train. We would prefer to feed the same food to both puppies. I've heard Gravy Train is a bad food. Is there another type of food similar to Gravy Train that's better quality?


Annnnnnnd, back to the OP. 

Sometimes dogs seem picky because foods do not make them feel good. Like if you were lactose intolerant and ate a big hunk of cheese, you'd feel ill. (but dogs are smarter, because I'd still eat that hunk of cheese!)

So I would take a look at the ingredients of the foods you are feeding and instead of maybe a chicken or lamb based food, try a fish based one, something like a California Natural Herring, which looks okay for a growing large breed puppy. That may eliminate the need for adding canned - however, you might still want to because it is good for them. And they like it, but I still like my dogs to be able to eat kibble with nothing else as needed. 

A canned like Merrick - depending on the formula - can be pretty loose and adding a tablespoon with some water is more than enough to give the food a little extra kick. 

I found this at a local grocery store and think it seems good! Harmony Farms ~ Products ~ Dogs

There are lots of canned options, but I would definitely try to figure out why the one is not so keen on his food if I could. 

Good luck!


----------

